# 

## laithemmer

.    ,   ,   .     ,           .          .   ,   ,  .     ,   ,      ,         ,   .      ?   ,     ,  ,      ,        ,      . 
 ,   ,  ,  .    .       .    .   ,   ,    .   ,   ,    .    .  ,  .     ,   . ,   .         ?        ? 
  . , ,   ,   ...    .     . ,    : , , , ...     .   ,  ,   .      ,    .  -    ? 
   .   .     .  ,        .          .   ,  , ,       .      ,  .    ,    .  -   ! 
  ,     .     ,      ,     ,  .       ,      ,    .    ,   ,      .  .      ,   ,  .       .    .        ,         .      ,     ,   . 
  . ,   : ,    ; ,    ; ,   .            .   ,     ,     ,            .    ,      .       . ,   ,         ,      .       ,       ,  . ,     ,          ,      .   ,   ,    . 
    .            .        ,     .                .     ,     ,      ,        ,      -.   ,                 .      ,       .

----------


## laithemmer

. ,     ,   .     ,       .    ,   -     . ",    ,    ,    ,   , ,   ".              ?    ,      ,      . ",-  ,      ".           .     ,   ,       .           .      , , ,     ,     .             .            .  -       ,    ,    .      ,      .       ,      .   ,    .   ,    , : , , ,   ...    ,  ,   ,  .        .   : , , , , .     ,   .      , ,   ,   .     ,       ,    .    ,        ,    .              . 
    ,      ,   .   ,      ,  ,    .  ,    ,   .    ,   ,   .        ,        ,      .   , ,   :            ,      ,      .   , .     . _
     ._

----------

?

----------


## laithemmer

**,     ,     ... ))

----------

*laithemmer*,   ? ;)

----------


## Tail

> *laithemmer*,   ? ;)

   ,

----------


## Odo

> , .     ._      ._

       ?    ?

----------



----------


## KageHokori

'...

----------

.   y    ,  y   y y  (   ,  )

----------


## rust

,      ,   ,   ...

----------


## laithemmer

> *laithemmer*,   ? ;)

  ,  .     ...      .

----------


## Odo

> ,  .     ...      .

   : 

> ˲ֲ, -, .            .

   

> ˲ֲ -  ,       .       ,  ,  ,     ,  ,  ,  ,     , , , ,   ᒺ ,  , ᒺ. ³   ,           ᒺ         . sublimation; . Sublimation f=; . szublimáció; . .

----------

"  㳿"

----------


## Odo

> "  㳿"

  .

----------


## laithemmer

,        ,         "".
   ,  쳺     .

----------


## Odo

> ,        ,         "".
>    ,  쳺     .

     ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ?

    ?
, ,    ,     .

----------


## Odo

> ?
> , ,    ,     .

   ?

----------


## laithemmer

-     . 
     ,  ,  ,    .   ...

----------


## Odo

> -     . 
>      ,  ,  ,    .   ...

      ?       ,                   .   ,            .

----------


## laithemmer

,       . ,  .   ,        -     )) 
 ,     .     ,    ,    쳺  .

----------

> ,     .     ,    ,    쳺  .

          .   ?        (  ).
  -  ,    ;)

----------


## Odo

> ,       . ,  .   ,        -     )) 
>  ,     .     ,    ,    쳺  .

    ,    ,         .

----------


## laithemmer

> .   ?        (  ).
>   -  ,    ;)

  ͳ,    . ̳   ,    .   -   .    .   

> ,    ,         .

  "   . ,  ,    , , ,         "". "!" -  .       ,  . "!" -  ,      .   , ,  - "  ,     ".   ""   .      .           -  ,  ;    ,  ;  ,  .     -       . 
   : , -  ,      ;  -   ,    ;    - -  ,   ;  - -    .    .     -   .."

----------


## Odo

> "   ....   .."

  ,           .     . ,         .     .

----------


## laithemmer

,  㳿   "!"  
,        :  ,    ,    .
  ,    -   ,   ,   ,  .

----------

?  .   .        , ,  .          ,    ,      .   ,  ,     ()          .        ? ;)

----------


## laithemmer

> ?  . ...
>         ? ;)

  ĳ, .   ,        .
 ,   ,     .

----------


## Odo

> ,  㳿   "!"

    , , .,   ,     ,  ,    ,           -    .

----------


## admin

> ,    -   ,   ,   ,  .

     ,    ,     .     ,        .    

> ͳ,    . ̳   ,    .   -   .    . 
> "   . ,  ...

      ,     .  ,    ,   .   ,    ,   .     ,    ,  ,   ,    .
  ,   ,    ", , ,   ",  ,    -   ,    -           .         ,          ,     ,       ?
,      ,   ,      , ,         .  ,           .

----------


## respublika

.          . ,   ,       ,     .      ,      .

----------


## aneisha

*respublika*,   ,   ?     , ,            ,  . 
   ?         ,     ".

----------

